

What's a "medium.com" and why is it all over HN? - jerrya


======
austengary
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5591238>

------
lixef
To me it looks kind of similar to <https://svbtle.com/>, which is a network of
chosen writers with multiple blogs aggregated to a single site.

------
itsprofitbaron
Medium.com is a publishing platform for the sharing of ideas and experiences.

It's founded by Evan Williams[1] of Blogger, Twitter etc.

[1] <https://twitter.com/ev>

~~~
hmsimha
and Biz Stone, another twitter cofounder

~~~
itsprofitbaron
Biz Stone is a founder of Twitter, Obvious and now Jelly. I don't consider Biz
Stone to be a founder of Medium as it operates independently of Obvious.

Obvious have invested/incubated Medium, Branch, Jelly, Lift, Beyond Meat, Good
Fit and Neighborland. (There may be more but I'm pretty sure that's all of
them)

Medium, Branch and Jelly are what the Obvious founders are now focusing on
(although they sit on some of those other startups boards):

Ev - Medium, Branch - Jason and Jelly - Biz

~~~
hmsimha
You may very well be right, I had assumed more involvement on his part based
on this article: <https://medium.com/obvious/e74637f2fe22>

